# eth0 not detected-really at a loss here

## goldstar1

I installed kernel-2.6.3-gentoo-r1 from "scratch". 

The live cd used eth0 without any problems.

I have a 3com pci 3c905TX Boomerang ethernet card.

It is configured in the kernel as [ * ] not [ M ]. I have no other nic cards.

during installation...

Chapter 6

cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf -->No problems

Chapter 7c

Manual Configuration ---> Found the card  ---[ * ] -->No problem

make && make modules_install

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.3-gentoo-r1

cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.3-gentoo-r1

cp .confif /boot/config-2.6.3-gentoo-r1

Chapter 8b

echo tux > /etc/hostname

echo homenetwork > /etc/dnsdomainname

rc-update add domainname default

nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

commented out    #iface_eth0=192.168.0.2..etc...

uncommented      iface_eth0="dhcp"

^x y enter---->No problems

rc-update add net.eth0 default --->No problems

Finished up and rebooted ---got the following error

Failed to bring eth0 up

ERROR: Problem starting needed services

"netmount" was not started

I went over my steps and into the menuconfig several times and all seems to be well. Anything having to do with dhcp has a [ * ] on it, and the correct ethernet card remained [ * ]

did a lspci  -->command not found

did a lfconfig -a  --> got a bunch of stuff telling me the eth0 isn't up

did a lsmod --> no modules loaded apparently

created a file in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6--->mainly because there were kernel-2.4 and kernel-2.5 only. Placed 3c59x in it, then later commented it out because on boot up it didn't get loaded.

I don't know what else to do. Will someone be so kind as to lend this newby a hand? Thankyou

----------

## scoobydu

As you have the network card loaded into the kernel, it won't show up in lsmod.

You've set dhcp, so are you sure your other machine or router is setup to give this machine its IP address and DNS details?

If it doesn't receive any IP address it will give you exactly these type of errors ..

----------

## goldstar1

Yes. The router is fine and my internet company automatically sends that stuff

I'm in windows right now and, it works fine in my suse linux partition.

ive been struggling with this gentoo for several weeks now and on my previous installations of kernel 2.4 and 2.6.1, i didn't have any problems with my ethernet card. Other things yes, but not my ethernet card.

keep helping please....

----------

## scoobydu

 *goldstar1 wrote:*   

> Yes. The router is fine and my internet company automatically sends that stuff
> 
> 

 

Ok, my cable modem gets its IP from my internet company, the internet IP, but you have to have the router setup as a dhcp server as well to setup your intenal network, like 192.168.1.1.

I presume that is correct, so all I can think of is to boot the LiveCD and then do lsmod, and then see what gets loaded. Then make sure they are all selected as modules in your kernel.

When using the Livecd, does lspci list your network card?

----------

## goldstar1

Ill check it out right now...Be right back...

----------

## goldstar1

ok off the live cd i did a lspci

it listed my nic as 

3Com  3c905 100 BaseTX [Boomerang]

i also did a lsmod

3c59x

floppy

serial

isa-pnp

cloop------>whatever this is

usb-storage

hid

usb-ohci

ehci-hcd

usbcore

while i was out, i changed my ethernet card from a [ * ] to an [ M ] in menuconfig and added 3c59x in my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

it failed to load on boot up

i went back and changed the wording to 3c905 100BaseTX [Boomerang]

and that also failed to load on bootup

----------

## goldstar1

yes i copied all my newmenuconfig to arch, System.map and .config before reconfiguring /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

Please dont quit on me now Thanks

----------

## scoobydu

 *goldstar1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3Com  3c905 100 BaseTX [Boomerang]
> 
> 3c59x
> ...

 

Ok, a little progress ...

So the only thing you enter into '/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6' is '3c59x', as that is the kernel module name.

What error message do you get back from 'dmesg' when the module tries to load.

You can do this manually by leaving out the 3c59x from kernel-2.6, then when the machine has booted without the network card then;

modprobe 3c59x

this will load the module directly, and give you an error straight back.

By the way, have you checked out this thread? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=138031&highlight=3c59x

cloop is for the livecd loading from cd.

----------

## codon

Have you tried after booting:

```
modprobe 3c59x

lsmod

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

I am currently finishing up an installation almost identical to yours. I also encountered problems with my net driver.  Keep you posted if I find a permanent solution.

----------

## goldstar1

ok.. i commented out 3c59x out of /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 then rebooted afterwards a dmesg and i didnt find any errors.

I tried a /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

*bringing eth0 up ...

*Failed to bring eth0 up...

I again changed my ehternet card in menuconfig from [ M ] to [ * ] and  copied the stuff to its places etc rebooted

and retried /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start and got the same message as above.

When my card is marked with a [ * ] in menuconfig, there are no error messages except at the end where it says failed to start eth0.

An interesting message i get when i come out of menuconf after doing a make && make module_install is a error stating "dnsdomainname: Hostname look up failure" 

----------

## scoobydu

 *goldstar1 wrote:*   

> ok.. i commented out 3c59x out of /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 then rebooted afterwards a dmesg and i didnt find any errors[/b]

 

Ok, misunderstanding, 1 thing at a time ...  :Smile:  (keep the kernel setup as modules for now)

1) When 3c59x is in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 then it will get loaded on boot, and you can check any errors using dmesg. Kernel must have network card setup as modules [M]

OR

2) When 3c59x is in the kernel as [*] then it will get loaded on boot, and you can check any errors using dmesg. 

OR

3) You can remove 3c59x in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (just for testing)

Then when the machine has rebooted, login as root, and type in

modprobe 3c59x, then you get the errors immediately.

>> What messages do you get from the modprobe as root?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> When my card is marked with a [ * ] in menuconfig, there are no error messages except at the end where it says failed to start eth0.

 

So dmesg shows no errors when you have booted with the network built into the kernel?

----------

## goldstar1

sorry for being gone so long i tried reading and doing what the above link was saying and trying other things...

When my card is [ * ] in menuconfig the message i get when doing modprobe 3c59x is "module not found"

looking at dmesg...it doesnt show any error messages either when my card is [ * ] or [ M ]

----------

## goldstar1

Ok finally got some error messages...

made my ethernet card a [ M ] in menuconfig

Commented out 3c59x in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

modprobe 3c59x...

FATAL: Error inserting 3c59x (lib/modules/2.6.3-gentoo-s/net/3c59x.ko) : unknown symbol in module or unknown parameter

dmesg...

3c59x: disagrees about version of symbol per_cpu_softnet_data

3c59x: unknown symbol per_cpu_softnet_data

3c59x: disagrees about version of symbol free_netdev

3c59x: unknown symbol free_netdev

3c59x: disagrees about version symbol netif_rx

3c59x: unknown symbol netif_rx

Please tell whats wrong with this picture Thanks

----------

## scoobydu

 *Quote:*   

> When my card is [ * ] in menuconfig the message i get when doing modprobe 3c59x is "module not found"

 

This is totally expect and correct, as [*] means you have built the network card driver into the kernel, and modprobe 3c59x is trying to load the module into the kernel, and it can't.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting 3c59x (lib/modules/2.6.3-gentoo-s/net/3c59x.ko) : unknown symbol in module or unknown parameter 
> 
> &
> ...

 

This looks to me like a mismatch between the kernel and the module you are trying to load ie a simple build error ...

Firstly what kernel are you using? '2.6.3-gentoo-s' looks a strange name for the kernel?

Do you have your /usr/src/linux pointing to your latest kernel?

Sorry if these are basic questions, but I'm not sure if you've installed linux before?    :Wink: 

----------

## goldstar1

#ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 30 Feb 20 16:39 /usr/src/linux --> /usr/src/linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1

interesting insight is that i struggled for 4 or more weeks trying to get my mouse and keyboard to work on 2.4.24 and 2.6.1 kernels and as i was just about ready to give up on gentoo all together, i thought id try one more time with the 2.6.1 kernel, at that moment, instead of a 2.6.1, this 2.6.3 came replacing the 2.6.1 kernel and my mouse and keyboard work perfectly on it.

----------

## scoobydu

 *goldstar1 wrote:*   

> #ls -l /usr/src/linux
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 30 Feb 20 16:39 /usr/src/linux --> /usr/src/linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1
> 
> interesting insight is that i struggled for 4 or more weeks trying to get my mouse and keyboard to work on 2.4.24 and 2.6.1 kernels and as i was just about ready to give up on gentoo all together, i thought id try one more time with the 2.6.1 kernel, at that moment, instead of a 2.6.1, this 2.6.3 came replacing the 2.6.1 kernel and my mouse and keyboard work perfectly on it.

 

Ok, so with that kernel your network card module should be here :

/lib/modules/2.6.3-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/net/3c59x.ko 

OR

/lib/modules/2.6.3-gentoo-r1/net/3c59x.ko

And modprobe 3c59x should be looking for it.

I'm stunned, mouse and keyboard, usually work without any problems, unless its a wierd keyboard I guess .....

----------

## goldstar1

it is in /lib/modules/2.6.3-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/net/3c59x.ko 

when i do a modprobe 3c59x...

FATAL: Error inserting 3c59x (/lib/modules/2.6.3-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/net/3c59x.ko):Unknown symbol in module or unknown parameter. See dmesg

with that i get the above messages

----------

## scoobydu

 *goldstar1 wrote:*   

> it is in /lib/modules/2.6.3-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/net/3c59x.ko 
> 
> when i do a modprobe 3c59x...
> 
> FATAL: Error inserting 3c59x (/lib/modules/2.6.3-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/net/3c59x.ko):Unknown symbol in module or unknown parameter. See dmesg
> ...

 

Ok, then it sounds like the driver is borked, as you are doing everything right. Are you loading the module with any specific parameters?

Perhaps you could try the mm-sources, as they may have an updated 3c59x driver already patched into the kernel.

Its worth a try, to see if it makes any differance.

Looking at the forum, there are alot of people having problems with this driver!

----------

## goldstar1

yuk and yuk somemore....

that sounds like i need to go back to wrestling with my mouse and keyboard again.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## scoobydu

 *goldstar1 wrote:*   

> yuk and yuk somemore....
> 
> that sounds like i need to go back to wrestling with my mouse and keyboard again. 

 

Nooo  :Smile: 

Its still a 2.6.3 kernel. So just copy your .config and change /usr/src/linux and you should be fine.

----------

## goldstar1

I dont understand 

are you saying that i dont have to reinstall the whole thing again?

----------

## scoobydu

 *goldstar1 wrote:*   

> I dont understand 
> 
> are you saying that i dont have to reinstall the whole thing again?

 

** You don't have to install everything again **

Your machine boots into linux doesn't it? it just doesn't start the network up.

I meant for you to download the other kernel from windows and use that from your linux install. ie download and extract into /usr/src/

Really the best thing to do is to get another network card if you can, just to get the rest of the installation up and running.

Then with both network cards installed, you can get the 3com working while you still have net access from the temporary network card.

Otherwise you are likely to ditch gentoo altogether, just for a $10 network card that is playing up!

----------

## goldstar1

Thats exactly what i was thinking 

Of the Linux distros i've played with, i have an investment in gentoo that i don't have in any other. Ive learned more on this distro than any other and i'm not about to give up now.

Thanks for your help

----------

## scoobydu

 *goldstar1 wrote:*   

> Thats exactly what i was thinking 
> 
> Of the Linux distros i've played with, i have an investment in gentoo that i don't have in any other. Ive learned more on this distro than any other and i'm not about to give up now.
> 
> Thanks for your help

 

Good, glad to hear it   :Razz: 

Once you get the network going, you are just about done, so you are nearly there!

Off for some sleep ......

----------

## pigah1

I had a similar problem, and I sort of solved it.

I was installing on my laptop with natsemi ethernet card.  In the installation guide, it tells you how to setup different interfaces.  For me I was trying to set up DHCP at home and a fixed ip at work.  Anyway, the long and short of it was that the second interface (eth1) worked once I got rid of the first (eth0).

I don't think I got the multiple interface thing working quite correctly, but if you just want one interface to work try this:

In /etc/conf.d/net, change all the eth0's to eth1.

In /etc/init.d/ lin -s net.eth0 net.eth1

rc-update add net.eth1 default

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

Don't ask me why this works.  If anyone knows how to get rid of this fix I would love to hear.

----------

## goldstar1

what is this /etc/init.d/lin -s net.eth0 net.eth1?

it looks like im supposed to rename eth0 to eth1?

how do i do that?

----------

## pigah1

Sorry, that wasn't very clear. and had a typo

 *Quote:*   

> cd /etc/init.d/ 
> 
> ln -s net.eth0 net.eth1
> 
> rc-update add net.eth1 default
> ...

 

All you are doing here is making a link called net.eth1 that points to net.eth0.  I don't know why this was preferable to just copying it, but these were the instructions for setting up two different locations.  

The second and third line are simply adding the new interface(eth1) to the default run level and then starting that interface.

----------

## pigah1

My /etc/conf.d/net:

# *Quote:*   

>  /etc/conf.d/net:
> 
> # $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/net,v 1.7 2002/11/18 $
> 
> # Global config file for net.* rc-scripts
> ...

 

----------

## Gentree

Can you clarify?

You still have two ethernet cards in the box but you  are not setting up the first one.

Thx

----------

